# New To DCC



## bpohlmeyer (Sep 26, 2016)

Ok I am really new to the DCC system. Especially on the larger scale trains. I am currently planning out what I want to purchase. Cost, what I need, etc. I am really liking the NCE system over the Digitrax system due to it being 10 amps and not 8 amps. So here is my question. How large a track set up will just single system power up?? If I have a area around 40 ft x 60ft to run possibly two tracks following that size than some internal track like cross tracks and just a few other different things. Will a Single 10 amp booster and power supply power that entire track? If not I was reading on NCE website about 5 amp boosters?? or do they have 10 amp boosters to add to the track? any information will help

thank you


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

It's not (really) the length of your track that's a controlling factor--it's the combined amperage of how many engines you'll be running simultaneously. If you have large feeders (I have #10 copper wire running parallel to the track, with drops every 15') you won't have much of a voltage drop issue. 

The tricky thing is figuring out what you plan to run. If you're going to MU a couple of two-motor diesels and they're pulling lighted cars, that might require 10 amps. If you're running a single Stainz and three boxcars, 5 amps would be plenty.

You do have to keep in mind--especially when using sectional track--you need good conductivity all along the track. That can be either using screw-type rail joiners, multiple drops from a feeder wire, or both. Another option is to join the track sections with wire jumpers, but I think that the expense and convenience of split-jaw clamps/joiners easily outweighs the hassle of soldering jumpers to brass rail.


----------



## bpohlmeyer (Sep 26, 2016)

When your talking about multiple drops your basically talking about running another set of feed(power) wire to a different part of the track? But splicing in the orgianl power wires? Will definitely using larger wire. I don't plan on running anything crazy or extravagant. This lay out will be more for fun for something the kids and I can do. Getting away from the drones and r/c cars.. I have not started purchasing G scale stuff yet. Still kinda in the thought process on what I want to all do. I have a lot of HO scale stuff I have run in the past but.


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

bpohlmeyer said:


> When your talking about multiple drops your basically talking about running another set of feed(power) wire to a different part of the track? But splicing in the orgianl power wires?


Yes. I have a two-conductor #10 wire that's parallel to the track--it follows the full circle of the outside loop. At the "home" end it's connected to my NCE PowerPro 10 amp setup. All along the track at ~15' intervals there's a connection (drop) from that wire to the tracks. Since I have split jaw joiners I use a ring terminal to connect these wires to/at the joiners using the screws that clamp them onto the rails.

This means that even if the joints between the rails don't conduct for whatever reason (less common with split-jaw connectors than the slip-on joiners) there's still a feed often enough that a "dead" section is vanishingly unlikely.

It's possible that you could feed the track from a single point and have no issues around your whole loop if you're using clamp-type joiners to connect the sections. But I intend to pretty heavily landscape the layout and wanted to not have to chase conductivity issues once all the plantings are in.

I'm just 2.5 years into this, so this is just my experience and what I've learned in that time (most of it here  ). More knowledgable folk will probably chime in soon.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Don't bother with the 5 amp system, the 10 amp system will last you forever, and it's easy to hit the 5 amp mark, believe me.

I had an NCE for years, and liked it very much, good menus, good quality, expandability, and reliability.

go to my site on DCC and look up the nce stuff.

Greg


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Here is our best selling DCC system.
http://www.reindeerpass.com/ncepowerpro-10rdccset.aspx


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

One small point, the picture on your site shows the 5 amp system, throttle, wireless base station and the combination booster and command station. 

The fact the booster is in a separate box helps heat dissipation if you are running the full 10 amp output.

Here's the correct picture:









Greg


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks, Greg.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

For a while they were mixed up on the NCE site itself!

Greg


----------

